# Free place to post timeshare giveaways?



## Laurie (Aug 12, 2007)

Isn't there a free spot somewhere on TUG to post timeshare giveaways? Or under $25, or something? I can't ever find it, I may have something to post there, does it still exist? (And if so, wouldn't we want this to be easy for takers or bargain-buyers to find too?)


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 12, 2007)

Info on the developmental classified ad program:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29801

There is a "Bargain Basement Timeshares" section there, reserved for TUG Members.


----------

